
Molly wants to use your online presence to create an automated knowledge base - tedmiston
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/19/molly-wants-to-use-your-online-presence-to-create-an-automated-knowledge-base/
======
chrismessina
Hi there — cofounder from Molly here.

If you're interested interested in requesting early access to a molly.com
profile, can sign up here:
[https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/molly/surveys/177](https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/molly/surveys/177)

Thanks for taking a look!

------
tedmiston
> Messina envisions a potential one-time permission-based system where you
> could grant a friend access to Molly just for specific purposes and a set
> period of time, like finding a restaurant for tonight.

Now that's a cool idea. I've always thought Foursquare would crack matchmaking
two people with a dinner place they haven't tried before. It'd be interesting
to see if Molly's solution will work in other verticals like... recommending
books, exercise classes, or something like that.

